# Advice on 200 person bbq buffet



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

Been awhile since I've done an event this large and with food prices skyrocketing I'd like to be on the money with portions/waste. I have an event in September 150 adults 50 kids. The menu is the following.

-pulled pork (buns offered)
-brisket (buns offered)
-bbq chx sandwich
-hot dogs for the kids (and realistically im sure a few adults)
-coleslaw
-spiral fries (fried on site)
-bbq baked beans
-sodas/water

What do you guys think I should aim at for the quantities of each? Obviously raw quantities for the pork/brisket as they cook down. Thanks in advance you all are always helpful!


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

I usually go with 4oz of finished BBQ per person. (Yields vary with pork buts and person doing the bbqing) 
Granted guys will eat but the women will pick. Kids are a 50-50 proposition...so the same holds true. 

About 30 people per 2" hotel pan filled to the top with BBQ.


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

Of course that's again depending on what the banquet is for...

People all dressed up for a wedding aren't going to eat as much as drink...

Church social? They are going to eat like they just came off a 40 day fast. 

Business meeting? They will eat lightly and are usually too invested in creating deals to eat much. 

Country club? By the numbers...


----------



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

JohnDB said:


> Of course that's again depending on what the banquet is for...
> 
> People all dressed up for a wedding aren't going to eat as much as drink...
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for all the info I highly appreciate it. Yes it is in fact a church picnic!


----------



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

JohnDB said:


> Of course that's again depending on what the banquet is for...
> 
> People all dressed up for a wedding aren't going to eat as much as drink...
> 
> ...


You would do 4oz per person of brisket pork and chicken then?


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

ChefMike09 said:


> You would do 4oz per person of brisket pork and chicken then?


For church people? Absolutely. They will bring purses and zip lock bags to fill as they go through the line. Usually they eat/consume more than any other group out there. 
Baked beans at around 40 people per 2" hotel pan.

Since you have three meats and a Church People Social...I'd do actually around 2oz of finished BBQ of each type of meat per person.

Meaning if you BBQ brisket and have 20% loss from trim and cooking you will need around 30 lbs to start. Which will cook and trim down to 400 oz of finished BBQ.

Chicken has a 50% loss from cooking and bones.

Pork is around the same as Brisket...but people eat more. (In the South) And that shoulder has a big bone in it too...


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

No sweets? Are the church members providing dessert? There will be grumbling if there is no dessert.

JohnDB is spot on about church picnic locusts - don't forget the moms will make a plate for the kids, it won't matter that they will not eat half of it, the food will still be taken.


----------



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

fatcook said:


> No sweets? Are the church members providing dessert? There will be grumbling if there is no dessert.
> 
> JohnDB is spot on about church picnic locusts - don't forget the moms will make a plate for the kids, it won't matter that they will not eat half of it, the food will still be taken.


They are providing desserts if that really matters and there's no way 2oz of meat per person is enough?


----------



## cstanford (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm originally from Memphis and still have close ties and visit there frequently. Lots of people get sick every summer from outdoor events catered by the various BBQ joints in town. In fact, it's a running joke -- "I'm going to so-and-so's wedding and Cor*y's is catering the outdoor reception, I'd better go buy the Pepto Bismol now." That sort of thing. No kidding.

Don't want to get into a debate about it though.

Just be super, super careful.


----------

